# Ddr-ram 256 Mb Mhz 333



## §Alptraum§ (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich hatte mir gerade einen neuen Ram-Riegel gekauft, da mein alter defekt war und Windows 98 hierdurch Probleme bekam.
 Das Problem machte sich bemerkbar, da er immer wieder eine alte Systemregistrierung hertellen wollte.

 Nun habe ich diesen neuen Ram-Riegel drinne und kann auch ohne weiteres wieder kanotix starten.

 Starte ich das Programm Memtest-86 so sagt er mir, dass er 3 errors beim Ram hat.
 Ist das normal?

 Das Programm verwende ich von folgender Website
http://www.memtest.org

 Bei meinen total defekten Ram-Riegel waren es an die 2000 Fehler.

 Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe

 Ps.: Der Ramriegel ist von Infenion

 Cu §Alptraum§


----------



## §Alptraum§ (4. Oktober 2005)

Bitte helft mir


----------



## §Alptraum§ (4. Oktober 2005)

Ist es normal, dass neue Ram-Riegel Fehler haben?


----------



## daDom (6. Oktober 2005)

Sorry du, aber ich glaube die wenigsten arbeiten noch mit Windows98...
Ich selbst hab seit Jaaaaahren die Schnauze voll von den dämlichen Blue-Screens etc...

Tipp: Geschäft wie z.B. Compare konsultieren oder auf WindowsXP umsteigen!


----------



## ppb (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Hmm... könnte natürlich auch am Mainboard liegen... Ich bastel zwar viel mit Hardware, hatte aber noch nie Probleme mit den Ramriegeln (zum Glück^^). Ich empfehle dir, einen Fachmann aufzusuchen. Man müsste das Problem schon vor Ort anschauen um es lösen zu können.

Sorry...   

Gruss PPB


----------

